# Panasonic Plasma has no sound



## matt2671 (Apr 15, 2009)

First time on here, my son played with one of my tv remotes and now I have no sound. I have a new 50" panasonic plasma TC-p50S1. The funny thing is this, the volume is controlled off the panasonic remote and the channels are run off the Dish remote. He was playing with the dish remote. Now no sound?. Any ideas?. I made sure the tv speakers were on via the tv remote, the mute is off. Thanks. Matt


----------

